

Making Sublime Text 2 Beautiful - appleton
http://floatleft.com/notebook/making-sublime-text-2-beautiful

======
nagisa
> Overall I’m really pleased that Sublime is flexible enough to allow this
> kind of customisation but it would be nice if the developers could spend
> some time on making it a more native Mac experience.

Sublime Text is cross-platform application and if you made it look more like a
Mac application, then it would look too much out of place for Linux and
Windows users.

~~~
lloeki
The devs already go to great lengths to respect each platform's
idiosyncraties. The only thing lacking is a default visual theme per system.

------
antihero
*How to make Sublime Text 2 the way one guy likes.

------
est
tl;dr

1\. use this theme <https://github.com/cafarm/aqua-theme>

2\. use this icon
[http://dribbble.s3.amazonaws.com/users/13658/screenshots/468...](http://dribbble.s3.amazonaws.com/users/13658/screenshots/468176/dribble-
sublime.png)

3\. and use my theme mod <https://github.com/mrappleton/aqua-theme>

~~~
pooriaazimi
2\. The actual link is [http://dribbble.com/shots/468176-Icon-Sublime-Text-
for-theme...](http://dribbble.com/shots/468176-Icon-Sublime-Text-for-themes-
with-white-background/attachments/30058)

Edit: I missed your #3, so my #1 is actually wrong. But I'll leave it here in
case someone wonders how you can 'Add Repository' as it was not mentioned in
the article.

1\. He has forked the Aqua theme and added a nice, "folder" icon to the
sidebar. It's what I always wanted (maybe I hate it when I use it, but I think
I'll love it). Screenshot:
[http://sublimetext.userecho.com/s/attachments/201203/i_190.p...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/s/attachments/201203/i_190.png)
relevant discussion: [http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19274-theming-of-
the-s...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19274-theming-of-the-
sidebar/#comment_110552)

Press command-shift-p, select 'Package Control: Add Repository' and type
git@github.com:mrappleton/aqua-theme.git then change the theme in user
preferences (command+,).

------
oliwarner
I can't agree with the title of this post.

Perhaps "Author makes ST2 look like any other OSX application because they
seem to hate anything they're not used to."

------
STHayden
I've never been much a fan of native themes. Also I really like the design of
Sublime text.

